# Transducer mounting on a Minnkota PD



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gonna chaulk this up to just shotty design on MinnKota's part, but I'm tryin to come up with a workable solution and drawing a blank...hopefully someone can lend some advice...

Have a lowrance on the bow, and it seems like every year i break my transducer cable. It's from rotating my minnkota 360 degrees (sometimes accidentally, and I HATE electric steering) due to the fact I have my cable zip tied to the shaft...but loose enough that I would hope it would spin freely (nope).

Anyone else had this problem? I thought i had just enough slack to let the cable move freely...any more slack, and that thing would flap in the wind or snag up on trees if i fish tight to cover. I keep staring at this thing, and wondering when a solution will jump out at me. Pisses me off  Prolly shoulda spent the extra for the universal transducer on the motor...since thats not an option, hoping I can figure something out before I just say screw it and mount another skimmer on the transom.

My buddies are sick of me askin "how deep are we" when im on the bow


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Shake. Wondering if you ever found a solution to the power drive / transducer problem? I've had the same problem, for a couple years. I've ripped through three transducer cables. And now I've mounted my PD on the new boat, anticipating the same (since you can only attach the cable to the top of the shaft). Gotta be a answer, short of a new trolling motor.


----------



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

guys-I too suffer from the same PD problem, bought 2 new transducers this past year. Heres what Iam in the process of doing..Located my local Minnkota repair shop and called them. They can take your existing unit, take it apart, and install the built in universal sonar from the factory and supply me with the adapter cable for my Humminbird. Cost about $200 depending on shaft length. I've almost spent that replacing ducers. It goes in next week when parts arrive let you know how it works out.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Fishinfisher. I've never snapped a cable, but it's a pain keeping track of which way it's twisted. Is that $200 completed or just for parts.


----------



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

just heard from my Minnkota repair shop today. Parts 165.96 + labor= 220.95 total, my unit is a 12v 55# thrust 54" shaft. I think the adapter cable for my HB is an additional $20. I'm having it done only because I'm SICK of chasing & replacing ducers and cables, will never buy another one without the universal sonar. Downfall is I wont know how well it works until the ice melts!


----------

